# METEOROLOGÍA > Sequia >  Primeras restricciones en el regadío aragonés por la falta de reservas en los embalses

## sergi1907

La escasez de lluvias de los últimos meses ha puesto en prealerta o incluso en alerta a la mayoría de los embalses aragoneses y amenaza con complicar el final de la campaña de riegos. De momento, el sistema más perjudicado es el de Bardenas, donde los agricultores ya están teniendo que estirar las dotaciones para poder llegar hasta octubre. En el Canal de Aragón y Cataluña también se han aplicado los primeros prorrateos, y en Riegos del Alto Aragón temen que haya que empezar a hacer lo mismo desde mediados de agosto. 

La situación podría haber sido aún más preocupante, pero como el anterior año hidrológico fue bueno, muchos pantanos se mantienen en niveles aceptables gracias a los excedentes de 2010. 

El problema principal ha sido que, desde septiembre del año pasado, ha llovido menos de lo habitual en casi todo Aragón. Según los balances hídricos de la Agencia Estatal de Meteorología, las zonas más afectadas son el Pirineo occidental y el Bajo Aragón, donde el déficit de precipitaciones supera el 25% -en el resto el porcentaje es inferior a esa cifra-. 

La escasez también ha afectado a las reservas de nieve acumuladas durante el invierno, que además de ser escasas se han deshelado antes de tiempo -en mayo- impidiendo que los embalses pudieran aprovechar esos valiosos caudales porque entonces sí estaban llenos. 

La combinación de esos dos factores ha hecho que, según los índices de sequía de la CHE, en la actualidad Aragón tenga dos embalses en alerta -Yesa y Moneva- y otros 11 en prealerta -La Sotonera, Mediano, El Grado, Búbal, Lanuza, Barasona, Las Torcas, Cueva Foradada, Santolea, Calanda y Caspe-.

http://hispagua.cedex.es/documentacion/noticia/90399

----------


## embalses al 100%

Ya vamos a empezar...
Ya verás cuando llegue Agosto.
Aunque claro, por esa zona son más probable las tormentas lo mismo alguna deja regadío...

----------


## F. Lázaro

¿Ya se han zumbado todo el agua?  :EEK!:  :EEK!: 

Increíble...

----------


## ben-amar

¿Tan seco estaba el suelo como para haber consumido ya el agua?

----------


## perdiguera

> ¿Ya se han zumbado todo el agua? 
> 
> Increíble...





> ¿Tan seco estaba el suelo como para haber consumido ya el agua?


Si leemos bien la noticia, lo que vende es la alarma, vemos que lo que están haciendo es regular el agua para que les llegue hasta octubre. Cosa absolutamente normal en un periodo normal de precipitaciones.
Quizá, se me ocurre también, que detrás de la noticia pudiera haber algún grupo de presión interesado en la construcción de nuevos embalses o su ampliación. Más que nada para acallar, con la noticia, voces discordantes con las últimas decisiones sobre presas del entorno.

----------


## Luján

Es que lo que no se puede hacer es regar a mansalva, gastando más de lo debido, simplemente porque hay agua en los embalses. Si un año de sequía se riega con un volumen determinado y se riega bien, sin daños a los cultivos, ¿Por qué gastar más en un año de bonanza? Sigue regando igual, y así guardarás para las vacas flacas, que siempre llegan.

----------


## Comizo

Hay muchos intereses económicos detrás de Yesa y algún otro más.

----------


## Salut

Los términos "prealerta" y "alerta" vienen de los respectivos Planes Especiales de Sequía. Habría que deterse a leer la forma en que se realiza el cálculo para el índice de sequía de cada sitio, porque es muy probable que más que "haberse cepillado el agua", se entre en esta situación de prealerta por las pocas lluvias de los últimos meses.

En otras palabras, más que que por falta de agua ahora mismo, se ahorra para que dure no ya hasta octubre como dice perdiguera, sino incluso más allá -dejar un remanente por si el año que viene también llueve poco-.

Pero bueno, sin conocer exactamente el contenido del Plan de Sequía del Ebro, es dificil conocer exactamente qué está sucediendo  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

